# Spinning : recommended book just released



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I can recommend this book. It's very new on the market and has done very well in sales already. You can order it via Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/Yarnitecture-Knitters-Spinning-Building-Exactly/dp/1612125212/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1472600760&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=Yarnitecfure


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks like a cool book. Will have to look into it further.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Looks like a cool book. Will have to look into it further.


Available on kindle too


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like to have to book in hand. I have kindle acc. but sometimes my tablet is up stairs I am down and some one is using the computer. Just like the feel of a good book guess I'm old fashioned.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I like to have to book in hand. I have kindle acc. but sometimes my tablet is up stairs I am down and some one is using the computer. Just like the feel of a good book guess I'm old fashioned.


Agree, some I have on both like Gail Calahans book in yarn dyeing . This is a hard cover. My favourites are spiral bound


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

I will add it to my order. Thanks for the information.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I'm very new to spinning. I bought myself a Krompski wheel, I went to a class but didn't really learn much, the class was very large. Does anyone know of any good videos out there for me to watch so I can get the hang of it. I would really appreciate it.
Thanks, Irene


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

bizzyknitter said:


> I'm very new to spinning. I bought myself a Krompski wheel, I went to a class but didn't really learn much, the class was very large. Does anyone know of any good videos out there for me to watch so I can get the hang of it. I would really appreciate it.
> Thanks, Irene


There are several good Craftsy courses and check out Interweave as well. I learned all I know from them. Lots in You Tube as well but also junk and it's difficult to sift out what's good and what isn't there. These courses are often on 50% sale


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

desireeross said:


> There are several good Craftsy courses and check out Interweave as well. I learned all I know from them. Lots in You Tube as well but also junk and it's difficult to sift out what's good and what isn't there. These courses are often on 50% sale


Thank You


----------



## shelleymaree (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you - have just ordered this book from Amazon, think I am going to get a lot from this and fantastic reviews.


----------

